# Not to rub it in...



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

/thread


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll take it.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahahah but have a good one!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Very jealous! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish I could go to Japan, were losing snow here from fucking rain...Well probably lose another 3 feet by Friday.

Record breaking snowfall in November and rain / spring conditions in January:dunno:...Ya I'd stay in Japan.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Japan*

It was really crappy for the last 2 seasons. Good snow in Hokkaido and Hakkoda but crappy going south. So, I spent a lot of time in Colorado. This season looks good and old hands say next year will be better...maybe a record year.

I read that BC was getting rain so I assume that's the whole NW. I hate rain in the winter. It's like a missed opportunity.

Good luck my friend. What rains today, snows tomorrow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! Yeah, we are definitely not having a great season in the Rocky Mountain West either. First real bad one in well over a decade. So, when you have reliable seasons like that at least the bad ones are far and few between. Sucks about PNW/PDX. I am still planning on booking tickets for March. Hopefully it will turn around.

The weather around here is looking to be ridiculously warm this weekend. I am thinking about pulling out the climbing gear and getting on the rock at one of the sunny spots around here. If Ullr is going to hold off on the snow, then I might as well climb. He can only ruin one of my sports in Winter. I love climbing so I'll just do that instead and flip the bird.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> We are all in the same boat in Washington and Oregon...Ski Bowl has closed due to snow loss from rain and that is all it is doing here on Mt. Hood. I hate rain with a damn passion. Going to Arizona in a couple of weeks to go back packing in the sunshine and 75 degree weather. I am sick of riding in the rain and would rather hang the board up for the season and go hiking.


Down here in Tahoe we've been getting snow but its been so warm by mid-day its slush/spring conditions.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Rubbing*

Just get me good snow in Colorado starting 8 Feb. It's terrible to see an old man crying on the side of the hill.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Not to rub it in, but I hate you. :cheeky4:

*crosses fingers for snow*


----------

